# 1502 Diesel blowing black smoke



## IC2 (May 11, 2010)

My Bolens/Iseki is getting to the age where aches and pains are starting to show - which of course is some of my personal problems as well

In the last couple of months my 1502 diesel has begun to really put out a smoke screen of black smoke as well as lose power. This usually means with a diesel that the injectors need to be rebuilt or replaced. Since this engine isn't serviced by the original maker, have injectors been found elsewhere? Are they a 'standard' part, used by many like I found with the glow plugs? I've emailed a couple of small/farm engine places that say they have OEM NOS parts but so far all I've gotten from them is - no response.


----------



## amanda11270 (Jul 12, 2010)

I have this same tractor and have found many parts on ebay, or try Ray's mower service in PA, I think they are in Boyertown if I remember correctly. They arent the most organized, but they may have it, if they can find it. I was there once.


----------



## IC2 (May 11, 2010)

A wa-a-a-y ancient thread that I started and would like to close out.

The cause of the black smoke was a family of chipmunks had taken up residence in the air cleaner and filling the housing with their food and a couple of deceased relatives:





I've installed a screen over the inlet to prevent happening again.

My apologies for not returning - :dazed:

(now if I could only find a front wheel to replace the calcium fill rotted one)


----------

